

4 Page Guide to Core Data - ezxs
http://www.mikebz.com/2014/06/4-page-guide-to-core-data.html

======
ezxs
Quick Guide: How to Use Core Data for Your Next iOS Project

In my last iOS project, I decided to use Core Data by Apple. My goal was
simple: to store some data in my iOS app and be able to perform CRUD (Create,
Read, Update, Delete) operations. While there are long guides on how to
properly use Core Data, I thought none of them gave me the information I
needed in a concise and accessible way. If you are exploring Core Data for
your project, and you have some background knowledge of database interfaces, I
hope this 4 page guide gets your application up and running in no time.

